# Detroit style pizza



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2021)

Never really had a deep dish pizza that I can remember . Pizza in St. Louis is thin crust for the most part . Some really great pizza places in town , and I like making my own too . Been doing it a long time , and the results are pretty good . Taken some tips and pointers from 

 BandCollector
  and 

 forktender
 that helped take it to the next step . Like smaller amounts of yeast in the dough . Fermented dough , and choosing the good canned tomatoes for sauce .
Been reading up on Detroit style for awhile now . My daughter came home with a deep pan the other day , so I took that as a sign .
I would usually make the dough , but the store my Son works at has started carrying pizza dough . 16 oz. of fermented dough for $1.00 .
Worth a try at that price . I know what I'm looking at , and there was some good stuff in the bag .






So I'm just going by what I've read , and looked at claiming to be Detroit Pizza .
I think I got pretty close . Either way the result was really good .
So most I looked at had a fair amount of olive oil in the pan .
Hard to see , but maybe just under 1/4 cup .





Dough has been warming up for 3 hours on the counter  . Put it in the pan and start spreading it out .
I keep the house at 65 , so had to turn the oven on to help it out .
Getting close .





I saw the toppings right on the crust . I buy a " cup and crisp " sliced pepperoni , that gets a nice char on it and cups up .
So I wanted that on top to take some heat  .
Put a few slices right on the crust . Dough's starting to wake up .









I grind all my cheese . The store bought shredded has a coating on it to keep it from sticking
together . Big difference if you grind it from a block .
I saw that some put it on in cubes , but easier for me to shred it .
I used motz . Made sure to get it to the edge in a thick layer .





Added some more pepperoni on top , along with some thin sliced red onion .









Made the sauce from whole peeled tomatoes from California ( one of the tips mentioned ) and some dried pizza spice I had .
I don't normally cook the sauce , but this time I did . I was worried the dried spice might burn , since the sauce goes on top .
Simmered and completely cooled before adding .
Went with the 3 stripes . Wish I had got it more centered . Doesn't matter , just bugs me .





Into a pre heated oven at 450 . Baked 20 / 25 minutes .
Got to get that cheese caramelized at the edge of the pan .









Rested and out of the pan .





That crunchy edge is something that makes a Detroit pizza I guess .
Man it's good too .














Slices . This has a crunchy edge of cheese and crust on the bottom . Frys in the olive oil .
Nice and airy on the inside . This is a really light pizza .
Tender , not tough at all .









This was a hit for sure . Nice change of pace too . I'll be doing this again .
Thanks for looking .


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 30, 2021)

Man that looks amazing. Nice work bud. I'll have a corner please


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 30, 2021)

Great looking pizza Chop. I really like the way you did that and an excellent presentation. I honestly don't think you could ever get anything that good at a pizza joint.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh wow! I'm a thin crust guy......But i'd change my ways for summa that.
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice my kind of toppings. But I do like crispy thin crust.

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Jan 30, 2021)

Motor City magnificence chop!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 30, 2021)

That looks great Chop!  I love any Pizza as long as it's crisp.  And you got that more than covered.  Great job.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh Wow!  Extremely good looking pizza.  How you grind your cheese?  I tried the food processor with blade and not work very well.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice work bud. I'll have a corner please


Thanks Jake . That crunchy corner is the one to have . 


tx smoker said:


> Great looking pizza Chop.


It was good Robert . My son went in to work early . Had a note in the fridge . " Save me a peice " 
Thanks for the comments .


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I'm a thin crust guy......But i'd change my ways for summa that.


Thanks Jim . I bet you would like it . 


HalfSmoked said:


> Nice my kind of toppings. But I do like crispy thin crust.


I'm a thin crust sausage guy . The red onion really adds to it . This is so lite in the middle , and crispy on the bottom . I was shocked . 
Thanks for the comments Warren .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2021)

Now that is one good looking pizza!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2021)

Wow! That looks awesome!  Was thinking about doing a deep dish pizza soon, hope mine turns out 1/2 as good as yours looks. Might have to look for that dough, at that price you can't go wrong. 

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 30, 2021)

Boy howdy Rich, that's a fine looking deep dish and a beautiful piece of work, Like! Hard to beat  the store-bought dough at that price, how'd you like it compared to the dough you make yourself? RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2021)

motocrash said:


> Motor City magnificence chop!


Thanks bud . I think I got it pretty close .


MJB05615 said:


> That looks great Chop! I love any Pizza as long as it's crisp. And you got that more than covered. Great job.


That crispy cheesy edge is fantastic . Thanks for lookin .


Brian Trommater said:


> Oh Wow! Extremely good looking pizza. How you grind your cheese? I tried the food processor with blade and not work very well.


Thanks Brian , it was good . 
I use a box grater , or the food processor . Just depends on how much I need . 
I have the different plates for slicing and shredding for the processor . Works great , but a good box grater is nice to have around .


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh man that’s a good looking pizza. Nice work


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 30, 2021)

That looks good.  Had a pizza restaurant close to 30 years ago and may need to make some from scratch again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2021)

Wow!!!
I'm moving to Detroit !!!  Or Chopsaw's House!!!
That looks Awesome!!
Dang!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Now that is one good looking pizza!


Thanks Al . I think in this case simple toppings is key . All about that crunchy cheese on the edge . 


Brokenhandle said:


> Wow! That looks awesome! Was thinking about doing a deep dish pizza soon, hope mine turns out 1/2 as good as yours looks. Might have to look for that dough, at that price you can't go wrong.


Thanks Ryan . I know people that say they buy dough at the local pizza joint .
Not sure if you make your own or not , but not to hard to do . At a buck a pizza for this , and the clean up is throwing the bag away .


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy Rich, that's a fine looking deep dish


Thanks Ray . It almost eats like thin crust . That inside is so soft , and the bottom is crispy . 


sawhorseray said:


> how'd you like it compared to the dough you make yourself?


It's hard to compare . More science in the bag , than at my house . Jim Beam and a stand mixer vs white coats and a controlled environment . 
The store bought is definitely good . Great stretch . On the right day mine comes out pretty good . 
3 or 4 days in the fridge . Key for either one is get it warmed up before you use it . Takes at least 4 hours or more . Thanks for the comments bud .


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Oh man that’s a good looking pizza. Nice work


Thank you sir . 



daspyknows said:


> That looks good. Had a pizza restaurant close to 30 years ago


Thanks . I'd be interested in hearing about that . 



Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!!
> I'm moving to Detroit !!! Or Chopsaw's House!!!
> That looks Awesome!!
> Dang!!


Thanks John . You're always welcome , I just might have to and another 200 amp service to handle all your cooking toys ! 
I just reheated a piece in the air fryer . Better than last night .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2021)

Have to thank you for your post! It was the push we needed, my wife made this for supper while I was grinding and seasoning meat for sticks. 








Omg! So good !

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2021)

Looks great Chop.   I make it in my 17 inch CI pan.  Love it


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 31, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Omg! So good !


It looks good . That cheesy edge is the best part .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks for the like chopsaw it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 31, 2021)

When I was in the Motor City I had some of their deep dish. . .Your's looks exactly the same and I would bet tastes just as good.

Nice job!

John


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Love a good Detroit style pizza. Thanks for the idea. Gonna give it a try in the next week or so.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 31, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great Chop. I make it in my 17 inch CI pan.


Thanks bud . I did one in my 10 inch . To many toppings , but it was good . Do you preheat the pan ?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 31, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> When I was in the Motor City I had some of their deep dish. . .Your's looks exactly the same and I would bet tastes just as good.


Thanks John . I was hoping for that input . It was light and crispy . Really good . 
Gonna mix up a batch using the recipe you gave me . I found some 00 flour to try with it . 



Central PA Cowboy said:


> Love a good Detroit style pizza.


Give it a try . Thanks for lookin .


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Made this tonight based on your recipe. Best version of pizza I’ve made thus far. My wife gave it a big thumbs up too.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Made this tonight based on your recipe. Best version of pizza I’ve made thus far.


That's good to hear . I'm ready to make another one . Thanks for the report .


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That's good to hear . I'm ready to make another one . Thanks for the report .



Same here lol. Didn’t last.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 9, 2021)

S
 stayhot

Thanks for the comment . That pan is 12 x 8 x 2 inches deep . The original Detroit pans were automotive parts trays . This one was sold as a " Detroit pizza " pan . It works fine . More like a cake pan .
Fermented dough is mixed then held in the fridge  up to 7 days . I've done a couple days and up to  7 with homemade . I usually mix the dough up on Sunday afternoon . Then it's ready to use during the week . If I don't do a pizza , I'll do bread or rolls .  You should try it . Makes a huge difference in the outcome .
Here's a thread with homemade held the 7 days .





						Calzone and pizza . 7 day fermented dough
					

Did this a couple weeks ago . Let the dough go a full 7 days in the fridge . I was using up some left overs I had in the fridge  .  Took the dough out of the fridge , and let it warm up on the counter . This is how it's stored .   Once it warms enough I divided into 4 equal sections , cover and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Thanks for looking .


----------



## tropics (Feb 9, 2021)

Rich were I lived before that was a Sicilian Pie. Yours looks fantastic!! Were is that dough made  I use to buy some that was made in Middlesex NJ that was good
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 9, 2021)

tropics said:


> Rich were I lived before that was a Sicilian Pie. Yours looks fantastic!! Were is that dough made I use to buy some that was made in Middlesex NJ that was good


Thanks bud . Yeah , that was mentioned in something I read about where it originated . I think the guys wife was Sicilian . They mentioned another name too .
I just made a pizza last night with the same dough . I was reading the bag , but not sure where it's made . I'll have to check .



 tropics
  I just looked it up . Said North Carolina . Ships frozen .


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 10, 2021)

stayhot said:


> hook or the mixing paddle?


I use the dough hook . I've started using the food processor too .


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 11, 2021)

stayhot said:


> do you occasionally open the bag to relieve the gas?


I don't . I push as much air out of the bag that I can . Then seal it and in the fridge . It might start to rise again in the fridge , but should stop . If it would pop the seal just close it back up . 
Just get it out to warm up 3 hours or so before you want to use it . The stuff I used for this pizza was 16 oz. for that size pan . So keep that in mind . I don't know how much you mixed up or what size pan you have . Sounds like you have a great start . Be waiting to see what you do . I'm sure it will be great .


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

i use a 9x13 metal "cake pan" just like this-








						13" x 9" x 2 1/4" Non-Stick Aluminized Steel Rectangular Cake Pan
					

If you're looking to bake signature cakes for weddings, parties, and other events, this 13" x 9" x 2 1/4" non-stick aluminized steel rectangular cake pan is the perfect addition to your kitchen. Designed with commercial baking environments in mind, this pan is made from 24 gauge aluminized steel...




					www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## CaliA (Feb 15, 2021)

this is the type of pizza that everyone loves !! looks awful delicious!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 17, 2021)

CaliA said:


> this is the type of pizza that everyone loves !! looks awful delicious!


Thanks for the comment . I just did round 2 last night . Homemade dough this time . Man it's good .


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2021)

Most Excellent Looking Pizza Chop.

Point for sure 
Chris


----------



## xray (Feb 17, 2021)

That’s a beautiful looking pizza Rich! Sorry I missed the first one but it looks like there’s a nice corner piece left. The crispy edges are awesome!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 17, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Most Excellent Looking Pizza Chop.


Thanks Chris . I like thin crust , but tried this and was surprised how good it is . 


xray said:


> That’s a beautiful looking pizza


Thank you sir . 


xray said:


> The crispy edges are awesome!


That's the best part . There's a lot of oil in the pan . At 450 it doesn't take long and the cheese around the edge is frying . So good .


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 17, 2021)

Pizza Hut apparently has a new Detroit style. Saw a commercial this morning


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2021)

Nice looking job there chop. What's the drink its not a beer?

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 17, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking job there chop. What's the drink its not a beer?


Thanks Warren . 
Carpenter buddy of mine had called . We got talkin about jobs and the jerk that thought we worked for him . ( We always say " We work for our families " ) 
Beer just wasn't gonna do the trick after that conversation . LOL . 
Jim Beam got the call .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2021)

Any port in the storm chop.

Warren


----------

